# Good bye Vincent Schiavelli R.I.P.



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Ok so he never had a major role on the big screen, but I always liked it when his characters would pop up. Good bye to "the best creepy looking guy" in a lot of good movies.

If you don't know the name, you will know his face.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

some of his films.

Casper Meets Wendy

Tomorrow Never Dies

Ghost 

The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension

Fast Times at Ridgemont High 

Night Shift 

Rescue from Gilligan's Island 

Batman Returns 

Death to Smoochy


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Prof. Vargas is dead? Man that is a shame.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Vargas: "Are you in my class?"
Spicolli: "I am today!"

Fine character actor.


----------

